# Wednesday night costume party and free oysters!



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

For all who are planning to come out for oysters Wednesday we are bringing the grill and dressing up for halloween!

Free oysters, dollar off beer, not too cold weather, very hot grill and some awesome costumes!

At Gillagans on Pensacola beach. Most people get there around 5 or 6.

:jester:irate::cowboy::zorro::sailor::sorcerer::whip::chinese::arabia::detective::batman::euro::devil::starwars::shuriken:


----------



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

I missed last week due to a heavy work load, but I will bring a table, plastic forks and paper plates again this week. :thumbup:


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

I showed up around 5:30 or so and was told that not enough folks had shown up...so the bar was packing up and heading in.....I had brought some awesome smoked fish dip to share oh well......anyway the bar guy told me that starting next week the Wednesday night meet up will be at Latitudes beach bar.....will there be free oysters there as well?......the ones over the last few weeks had been crazy good.....hope to meet some of you fine folks there


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes the free oysters will still be there including firepits and heaters to stay warm.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

WAHOOU39 said:


> I showed up around 5:30 or so and was told that not enough folks had shown up...so the bar was packing up and heading in.....I had brought some awesome smoked fish dip to share oh well......anyway the bar guy told me that starting next week the Wednesday night meet up will be at Latitudes beach bar.....will there be free oysters there as well?......the ones over the last few weeks had been crazy good.....hope to meet some of you fine folks there


is there a Latitdes on Pansacola, or Panama city?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

WAHOOU39 said:


> I showed up around 5:30 or so and was told that not enough folks had shown up...so the bar was packing up and heading in.....I had brought some awesome smoked fish dip to share oh well......anyway the bar guy told me that starting next week the Wednesday night meet up will be at Latitudes beach bar.....will there be free oysters there as well?......the ones over the last few weeks had been crazy good.....hope to meet some of you fine folks there


*Gilligan's did close, but we had a Heck of a Party there anyway. Must have been about 20 there, most in costums. The barbeque grill was smoking for hours. Since Gilligan's closed, we brought our own. No bar tab.

Latitude's * *Tiki Hut is on property at the Hilton, all owned and managed by the same. During the winter, Gilligan's closes. We move to the Hilton until spring.

Yes, the FREE Oysters continues.

PS: A most unusual oyster night occurred last night*


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Realtor said:


> is there a Latitdes on Pansacola, or Panama city?


*There is a Latitude's on Panama City Beach, and Pensacola Beach, of course, we go to PB not PCB*


----------

